# Is Caribsea Coraline Gravel good or bad?



## Jagr (Aug 31, 2013)

Has anyone used or have any info on this product and is it ok for a ciclid tank?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think you will have any problem using it in a cichlid tank but that really will depend on which fish you plan on keeping. Many cichlids prefer a sand substrate as they like to move the sand around in the tank or sift through it for any food.


----------



## denmck (Mar 22, 2013)

Caribsea also makes a sand specifically for African Cichlid tanks. I have it in my tank now. I added it when I moved to a larger tank and wanted to change up the color. I'm using Caribsea African Cichlid Mix Ivory Coast Sand. My fish seem to like it just fine. Still doing lots of digging and sifting. You do have to rinse it really well though. I thought I did I good job of rinsing but my tank was still a bit cloudy for a couple of days. By day three it was all clear. It's not all that cheap, but I just have a 75 gallon so I didn't mind spending the money.

You can click on the video link in my signature and see it. I did mix it with my red flint sand from my original tank so you might see a little red/brown in spots (not sure without looking at the video again), but it's mostly kind of off-white with some darker small pebbles mixed in.


----------

